# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Cấp Cpanel để bạn chủ động cài đặt tăng Views Video FB - 0934225077

## odvwnrflxqcs

*[replacer_a] - 0934225077* 


cung ứng bạn tài khoản để tự *tăng Views Video Facebook*. Trong tài khoản đã nạp sẵn 3000 view để bạn sử dụng dần / Giá 50K
 Đây là đơn hàng nhỏ để bạn Test DV trước khi đặt hàng với đơn hàng lớn hơn

tôi sẽ sản xuất Website và trương mục để bạn tự cài đặt tăng view video trên Facebook




 
cung cấp tài khoản giúp người dùng chủ động cài đặt tăng Views Video FB 


Bạn có thể phục vụ cá nhân chủ nghĩa hoặc mở dịch vụ để làm khách.
 Hoàn toàn chủ động trong công việc
Số view ban sơ được nạp sẵn 3.000 View. Nếu có nhu cầu số view lớn hơn bạn inbox hoặc ĐT/Zalo: *0934225077* để được Fix giá rẻ nhất

Cách dùng khôn xiết đơn giản
 - Copy Link Video cần tăng
 - Nhập số View muốn tăng
 - Nhấn nút: " TĂNG View"

Tăng tối đa được 10 triệu view/ lần
 Tối thiểu 500 view/ 1 lần setup
 View bắt đầu tăng ngay sau khi setup xong, không cần chờ duyệt
 Khi đặt hàng bạn cho mình tên trương mục và MK muốn tạo
 Nếu bạn muốn nạp view vào account của bạn có sẵn từ trước thì gửi mình tên tài khoản muốn nạp

_______________

_Site cài đặt tăng views video facebook_

----------

